# header installation prices



## jwood10 (Sep 23, 2010)

im getting all my parts in line right now for my gto. i would like to know how much you guys spent on getting long tube headers installed. and if anyone is in maryland is there a shop you would recommend? thanks


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My local speed shop charges $400 for a headers installation. My buddy from work and I did it ourselves in my car port. It was the biggest bitch you could possibly imagine. Some will say it's gravy. Those people probably have YEARS of wrench turning experience and 2000 dollars worth of tools sitting in a 1000 dollar tool box. 

We installed Kooks signature series LTs with Kooks catted connecting pipes to the pre-existing Borla catbacks. The passenger side wasn't bad, but the driver's side is a nightmare. The headers weave around the steering rack. You have to drop the steering rack and wedge and pry and pray to get the thing in their. The Kooks instruction manual actually said to unbolt the engine from the frame and jack it up a couple inches for the necessary clearance. Luckily, we didn't have to do that. 

In the process however, we managed to break one of my power steering lines that cost me about 80 bucks to replace, and damaged the harness inside the steering wheel when we disconnected the steering rack and when we put everything back together and turned the car on, my radio/cd control buttons didn't work and the computer was chiming an airbag alarm for a few seconds followed by a light on the dash that wouldn't go off. Turns out the clock spring had to be replaced along with some little can inside the steering wheel related to the air bag that ended up costing me 4 or 500 bucks to get fixed. 

So in the end, I didn't end up any better by doing it ourselves, and was about 200 in the hole over what the cost of having the shop do it. I gained experience, that's about it. Would I do it again? Hell no.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I did my own. It was fairly easy. I'm fairly experienced though not to the extent that dusty describes in his post and I do have a lot of tools. I also do a lot of reading when I'm preparing to do a job on a vehicle I'm not accustomed to working on to learn of any possibe pitfalls. There is quite a bit of info on this (and other) sites on installing headers. I was able to do mine without breaking anything.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would have figured the drivers side would be easier, and that it could be fished down through up top?










I have a LOT of open space on that side.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Passenger side went in through the top. Driver's side went in through the bottom with steering rack disconnected. (per Kooks instruction manual).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on the year. 05+ is easy to install headers on, compared to mine.










Whats not shown in the picture is the computer next to the header. Depends on the hourly rate of the shop times approx three hours give or take.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> *Passenger side went in through the top.* Driver's side went in through the bottom with steering rack disconnected. (per Kooks instruction manual).


Seriously? It looks pretty cramped over there, but I would imagine they could both be installed from the top if that's the case. Guess I'll find out when I _actually get_ some LTs. :lol:


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Did mine in the driveway on rhino ramps,about 6 hours with no problems.The only way to put in dr.side header is through the bottom it has to have the steering shaft go through a tube opening.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, P.S. from the top, D.S. from the bottom. My brother has a pit in his garage. We unbolted the mounts and raised the engine a couple of inches with a hoist (after removing the hood). The headers actually went on fairly easily after that.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

george g said:


> Did mine in the driveway on rhino ramps,about 6 hours with no problems.The only way to put in dr.side header is through the bottom it has to have the steering shaft go through a tube opening.


Wow I guess I didn't look close enough on the one that I've seen with them. Good to know...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not a professional mechanic, just a guy that can turn a wrench and I have tool box filled with Harbor Freight tools plus I'm 60 years old. It took me about 8 hours but other than some frustration it wasn't the worst car job I've ever done. My advise is to find someone local that can help you thru the forums. It might cost you a case of beer.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> .....I'm 60 years old.....


Mee too! If us old guys can do it.........


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

My local guy quoted me 240 dollars for install of headers and mids...I've been doing a lot of business with him lately tho. He's worked on all of my cars.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Header install isn't as bad as people say online. Drop the rack and you can slide them in. You don't even need to remove the PS lines like many say. You can feness arround them if you take your time.

Its about 5 hours of work but I couldn't imagine doing it by myself. Extra set of hands makes the world of difference.

I think a shop would quote you 5-8 hours though. Alot depends on if they have done them on this car before.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Mine cost 300 bucks for install. There is a shop in Eastern PA that does a lot of GTO work, Complete Street Performance. I have read their prices on other GTO sites and they are really reasonable with labor and tuning.

Regardless of whether you install the headers yourself you will need a tune. Unless you have the software and know how to tune you better budget that in the mix as well.


----------

